
Structor – UI Builder for React - ipselon
http://helmetrex.com
======
ipselon
I'm author of Structor. Now I'm working on documentation. If you have any
questions you want to know, please put the issue on GitHub
([https://github.com/ipselon/structor](https://github.com/ipselon/structor))
or write directly to support. Thanks.

------
kevinsimper
Looks promesing, but it looks like the person is still working on it to get it
ready.

I don't understand this line: "This project was developed for real-life site
on [http://helmetrex.com"](http://helmetrex.com") But the url is the site that
you are already on, and it is called StuctorMarket, but Stuctor is something
else here:
[https://github.com/ipselon/structor](https://github.com/ipselon/structor)

~~~
ipselon
"Project" here means the boilerplate on the market. But not the project on the
GitHub.

------
neya
Wow, so many negative comments in here. First of all, thanks to the author for
this project! Not that I directly benefit from it, but I appreciate the effort
that has gone into taking the pains to make a project of this complexity,
setup a website for this and most importantly, open source it! Still requires
a bit more polishing, but this project being open source, I see no reason why
it wouldn't, pretty soon.

Thank you for your effort!

~~~
ipselon
Thank you, I appreciate your opinion.

------
vcarl
I've been waiting to see something like this. Using good practices with React
I think it'd be really easy for something like a web Qt to work.

~~~
ipselon
Did you try it already ?

~~~
vcarl
I haven't, I'm speaking more about the concept in general.

------
cosminnicula
Divshot was aquired by Google and probably we will see built-in support for
Polymer and Angular in a not so distant release. I guess Helmetrex will face
the same destiny under Facebook.

------
decentrality
Has anyone tried this with Electron? This seems like the ideal place to arrive
at for building GUI components to be used in desktop applications.

~~~
ipselon
I have a discussion about embedding builder into Electron here
[https://github.com/ipselon/react-ui-
builder/issues/10](https://github.com/ipselon/react-ui-builder/issues/10)

And I didn't get the answer on my question: how developer will work with this
in Electron ?

------
AYBABTME
What does the GPLv3 means for users? Does it propagate to the code generated?

~~~
octref
I guess not, similar as you can compile non-GPL code using gcc.

I hope the author could use a more permissive license like MIT or BSD though.

~~~
empyrical
He could also keep it GPL3 and make license exemptions that remove ambiguities
about the generated code like SWIG does

[http://www.swig.org/legal.html](http://www.swig.org/legal.html)

------
sackofmugs
Is there a demo out there? I'd like to try it without installing a bunch of
stuff.

~~~
ipselon
No, there is no demo for builder. Structor runs as server on localhost and
reads files from local filesystem. So, if there was a demo for each on-line
demo session we would have to start new docker container or something like it.

------
hendler
Will this work with React native?

~~~
ipselon
Didn't try so far. Will think about it...

~~~
hendler
I've really wanted a way to have prototype GUIs be cross platform deployable.
Probably there would be demand given the popularity of prototyping tools like
zeplin.io, www.invisionapp.com,
[https://www.flinto.com/](https://www.flinto.com/),
[http://framerjs.com](http://framerjs.com),
[http://giveabrief.com/](http://giveabrief.com/) and others.

~~~
pavlov
Neonto is a prototyping-oriented GUI tool that generates iOS and Android code:

[http://neonto.com](http://neonto.com)

The code generation is tailored for each platform, so there's no common
framework or other library dependencies in the generated project files.
Instead the generated code uses the native stuff directly. On iOS that means
you get UIViewControllers, UINavigationControllers, UIPageControls etc.
Likewise on Android the native equivalents.

------
itsbits
Looks good. But problem with all this kind of builders is customisation. Since
HTML/JS/CSS is so powerful for customisation, one day as a developer you will
realise, this is not helping me in that.

~~~
ipselon
It was said in the sample project on market site: "this project is fully
customisable and hackable". You may create and bring in the project any React
(and not even React) component you wish.

When team of Material UI components will make stable their library for react
0.14.0 I will publish project with Material UI components on market.

Would it be enough to say that this is customisable ?

------
alexchamberlain
Seems a shame to couple a widget designer to a particular backend technology.

~~~
ipselon
Could you explain what is shame here ?

------
fdang
Would love to see something like this for Meteor.js as well

